# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Нужна помощь.

## junk9108

Добрый день. Помогите узнать список поддерживаемых процессоров для мат.платы Gigabyte GA - 8|915P Duo.:)

----------


## pevek

> Добрый день. Помогите узнать список поддерживаемых процессоров для мат.платы Gigabyte GA - 8|915P Duo


Разъем LGA775 для 90nm процессоров Intel® Pentium® 4 с FSB800Мгц и технологией Hyper-Threading

----------

